# Air sealing around baseboards



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

More air sealing is always a great idea. The problem with baseboards is that most times it makes for a messy job. If you can do it without making a mess, feel free to do so.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

The more likely place you will leak air is between the bottom plate of the wall and the floor. Its supposed to be gasketed to stop air leakage. 

You may get more bang for the buck, and make a lot less mess, by caulking the bottom plate rather than trying to fill the cavity with spray foam. Besides, the bottom plate of the wall will be 1.5" tall, and I don't expect you will have access to the wall cavity just by pulling off the baseboard.


----------



## omgdiddy (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you for the replies. That is some good info. I haven't started yet, so I'm not sure how low the drywall goes behind the trim.


----------



## omgdiddy (Feb 13, 2015)

It will also be a lot cheaper and less messy to just caulk the bottom plate. I doubt they used any gasket during construction. They cut a lot of corners and overall did a mediocre job.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I misunderstood your question. 

We never caulk or foam baseboards in this case. I was think you were going to tuck your caulking or foam gun under the baseboard trim to access the drywall to subfloor connection. That is the point that you would try to seal in that application. 

I was reading and responding via phone so sorry for any confusion.


----------

